# Regentonne/Weinbottich als Teich?



## zordonbordon (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Mein Name ist Marianna, ich bin etwas über 40 und möchte einen kleinen Teich erschaffen. Der Teich soll ein naturnaher Teich werden OHNE Fische, OHNE Technik, OHNE Bachlauf, klein aber fein, ein zuHause für zugelaufen __ Frösche, __ Libellen usw. und für uns Zweibeinige soll es einfach nur schön sein. Ausserdem billig darf es auch sein. Der Gartentteil dafür ist etwa 20-25 m2, wobei ich rundherum noch genügend Platz für Rasen oder Duftrasen plane. Ein Steingarten existiert bereits in der Nähe.  

Als brave Schülerin wollte ich erstmal so viele Informationen einholen wie ich nur konnte. Ich dachte je mehr lesen, desto mehr Wissen. Leider stimmt das überhaupt nicht, wie unter "Basiswissen" auch schon irgendwo steht. Insgesamt 5 Bücher habe ich mir besorgt, zahlreiche Internet-Ratgeber und Foren durchstöbert, Baumärkte besucht, Preise und Meinungen verglichen, etc. Nun, anstatt einen klaren Überblick zu haben, bin ich jetzt komplett durcheinander, da anscheinend jeder schreibt was er denkt (oder was er verkaufen will) und die Aussagen sind teilweise komplett wiedersprüchlich. Ausserdem sind die Beschreibungen viel zu allgemein, und gehen nicht auf die einzelne Möglichkeiten ein. Ich weiss nicht ob ich aus rechtlichen Gründen Namen nennen darf, deshalb werde ich es nicht tun. 

Es fängt schon an bei der Lage. Es wird gesagt, dass zum einen sonnig sollte stehen damit die Pflanzen gut wachsen können, zuviel Sonne ist aber auch nicht gut, es sollte ein Schatten zu Mittag vorhanden sien, aber auch weit weg von laubwerfenden Bäumen, auch immergrüne (Thuje) sind nicht gut. In einem Buch steht, mindestens 5 m weg von Baumkronenrand. Aber wie schafft man Schatten ohne Bäume? Und : kein einziges Foto das ich gesehen habe zeigt ein schattenwerfendes Objekt in Teichnähe.

Grösse: meistens wird empfohlen, mindestens 10 m2 Oberfläche um eine gute Selbstreinigung zu gewährleisten. Wie funktionieren dann die Mini- und Kübelteiche oft mit weniger als 1 m2 Oberfläche?

Tiefe: allgemein vertretete Meinung, wenn man Fische halten will mindestens 80 cm Tiefe. Und wie tief muss es sein wenn man KEINE Fische will?
Überhaupt finde ich die Aussage : "Bauen Sie so tief und so gross wie Sie nur können" nicht sehr hilfreich.
Substrat : der eine nimmt nährstoffarme Erde vom Aushub, der andere Sand/Kies, der dritte haut alles raus, was "nicht dorthin gehört" und schwört auf Zeolith. Ein Buchautor würde gar den ganzen Teichgrund mit Zeolith auskleiden. Einige würden Kies mit Zeolithkügelchen mischen. Hier und in anderen Foren lese ich, dass Zeolith erschöpfen kann, dann muss man es herausnehmen und in Salzwasser wiederaufladen. Das geht natürlich nicht wenn es auf dem Grund liegt.

Gestaltung: Viele sehen ein Flachwasser- und eine Sumpfzone schon wie Pflicht, ein Internet-Gartenteich-Guru sagt, das bringt nichts, lassen wir es ruhig teilweise oder ganz weg. Steile Ufer mit spezieller Matten ausgestattet sind auch kein Problem, sagt er. 
Und so weiter und so fort.

Letztendlich denke ich, dass man sich noch eher auf die Teichbauer selber, die es schon "gemacht" haben und genug Erfahrungen gesammelt haben,  verlassen kann.

Und ich sehe jetzt auch ein, dass es kein "blindes" Rezept für einen Teichbau gibt. Es existiert ein viel erprobtes Basiswissen, aber das ist noch lange keine Garantie. Es gibt wahrscheinlich eine geheime Formel, die wir Menschen entweder zufällig treffen, und dann läuft alles gut, Tiefe oder Wassermenge oder Sumpfzone oder Zeolith hin und her. Ein Teich ist ein sensibles Ökosystem das von vielen-vielen Faktoren beeinflusst wird. Wir können vieles mit Bauweise, Technik, usw. versuchen, manchmal haut es sofort hin, manchmal nur schwer und manchmal gar nicht. Ich kann es verstehen, dass die Natur sich währt, schliesslich nehmen wir ihr die Arbeit aus der Hand wenn wir so etwas wie ein Teich dort wo es ursprünglich nicht vorgesehen war schaffen wollen. Zu unserer Verteidigung sei es nur gesagt, dass wir einen Lebensraum schaffen wollen, und wir meinen es gut mit der Natur, wir zerstören vielleicht ein Stück Land, dafür schaffen wir ein Stück "Wasser" und Wasser ist Leben.

Also trotz Verwirrung (oder gerade deshalb) habe ich einen Plan ausgearbeitet, und kann nur hoffen, dass es funktioniert. Zwei Regentonnen oder riesige Bottiche aus dem Weinbauzubehör, die gibt es bis 1000 l, mit eine Tiefe bis 95 cm, Durchmesser 134 cm. Habe in Ungarn gesehen, kosten ca. 150 Euro. Die sind natürlich kreisförmig. Ich grabe sie nebeneinander in den Boden, wie man das mit Fertigteich macht. Die Ränder mit Ufermatten und Steine kaschieren. In der Mitte, dort wo die zwei Bottichrände sich berühren kommt später eine kleine Holzbrücke- oder Steg quer drauf, sodass von oben so aussieht, wie ein grosser Teich in Form von einer 8. Gleichzeitig ist der Steg ein Schattenspender. Die Regentonnen haben sogar ein Ablauföffnung in Bodennähe, ich könnte die zwei miteinander verbinden um eine grössere Wassermenge zu schaffen. Oder soll ich die zwei getrennt lassen? Hat jemand eine Meinung dazu?
Beim Substrat überlege ich mich noch Feinsand oder Kies ev. mit Zeolith zu mischen. Oder Zeolith in Säckchen. Ev. gibt es auch Strohwürfel um die Algenbildung zu verhindern. Die Pflanzenzonen kann ich mit umgedrehten Kübel oder Pflanzenkörbe selber gestalten. 

Ist die Idee komplett bescheuert oder nur teilweise?

Sorry für die langgezogene Einleitung, aber das wollte ich unbedingt loswerden.

Danke für Eure Zeit.
Marianna


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Regentonne/Weinbottich als Teich?*

Liebe Marianna,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei unserer Selbsthilfegruppe der Teichvirusinfizierten.
Ich habe mir erlaubt, Deinem Beitrag ein paar Zeilenschaltungen hinzuzufügen, damit ich ihn als Maulfwurf auch lesen kann 

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, Du bist auf keinen Fall verrückt.

Schmeiß die Bücher weg (besonders das mit dem Zeolith auf dem Bodengrund). Im Gegensatz zu den Buchautoren wollen wir mit dem Wissen, das wir weitergeben kein Geld verdienen und haben es aus eigener Erfahrung zusammengesammelt (und gar nicht so selten teuer bezahlt!).

Mach Dir Arbeit nur an den richtigen Stellen. Wenn Du so große Löcher ausheben willst, um zwei 1000er Fässer passgenau einzugraben, dann kannst Du Dir auch einen individuellen Folienteich zulegen.

Die Aussage "bauen Sie groß wie möglich" hat mehrere Gründe. Je größer der Teich, desto besser funktioniert er ohne unser Eingreifen. Und - und das liegt an dem erwähnten Teichvirus - umso seltener muss man ihn vergrößern 

Mein Rat: Strolch noch ein wenig durchs Forum, durchs Basiswissen und guck Dir auch die Bilder an. Und dann zeigst Du uns Deinen Garten, wohin der Teich hin soll. Und dann sehen wir weiter! Einverstanden?


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Regentonne/Weinbottich als Teich?*

Servus Marianne

Herzlich Willkommen

Muß erstmal ein Lob loswerden, Deinen Einstiegsthread hast super geschrieben  

Genauso ist es sicher vielen Teich-Neueinsteigern ergangen 

Nun zu deinen Fragen:
Ich würde diese Bottiche nicht kaufen.
Zum ersten sind sie teuer (für beide € 300.-)
zum zweiten sie sind nicht gerade prädestiniert ein Teich zu werden (Geländestufen)

Um dieses Geld bekommst schon schöne große Fertigbecken 
Oder du nimmst Vlies und Folie und kommst noch günstiger davon.

Christine hat ja schon den wichtigsten Satz geschrieben


> Mein Rat: Strolch noch ein wenig durchs Forum, durchs Basiswissen und guck Dir auch die Bilder an. Und dann zeigst Du uns Deinen Garten, wohin der Teich hin soll. Und dann sehen wir weiter! Einverstanden?


dem ist nix hinzu zufügen


----------

